# Should I Buy a Used Chevrolet Camaro?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> In 2009 Chevrolet resurrected the Camaro nameplate. Using a mix of retro inspired style and futuristic design elements, the reborn Camaro commanded road presence and has become a sales success.
> 
> In its short lifetime, Chevrolet’s fifth-generation muscle car has been equipped with five different engines and a sixth is on its way. Base Camaros were powered by GM’s LTT 3.6-liter V6 that was listed at 304 hp in 2010, but rerated to 314 hp in 2011 even though no mechanical changes were made. For 2012 and 2013 this engine was update and replaced by the LFX 3.6-liter V6 that makes 323 hp. All SS models come equipped with a V8 engine, a 400 hp L99 unit in automatic Camaros and a 426 hp LS3 V8 in manual transmission Camaros. The ZL1 Camaro receives the 6.2-liter LSA supercharged V8 good for 580 hp.


Read More on the used Chevrolet Camaro at Autoguide.com


----------



## 1969lemans (Mar 4, 2014)

*f-ing Camaro!!!*

can someone get that ugly-ass camaro off of the front page of the GTO site??

I keep thinking I went to the "Barbie-Car" website.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Autoguide's posts are really somewhat rhetorical and, as such, don't really necessitate an answer.....usually they just drop off the page.......js


----------



## Capt.D (Jul 20, 2013)

I decided on a 06 gto....like it better


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

No.
The retro and futuristic combo isn't working out. 
Call El Monte Slim and head on over to Wide Track Town and he will hook you up.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

when dodge came out with the new challenger, it looked like a challenger. I don't see a resemblance to any year Camaro with these cars. ive never driven one, but I was told the car has very poor driver visibility.


----------

